# How Many Teeth Do You Have? (Single Speed)



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi guys

So I think I've decided to build a single speed park bike, *BUT* I am not sure what gear ratio to go with. Obviously I want something that I can get up to a good sprint on without spinning like mad , but I also think that quick acceleration is important. Is there a perfect gear ratio that everyone uses that I've never heard about?

Thanks


----------



## sandyP1 (Jun 20, 2006)

im running 32:16 right now.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I'd say something along the lines of 32:15 or 14 would be just what you'd want.


----------



## K4m1k4z3 (Jan 5, 2007)

(Front/Rear) x Wheelsize should be around 55

For example: (32/14)x24= 54.86 or (32/15)x26=55,47


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

i run 25-9. i like it.


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

aggiebiker said:


> i run 25-9. i like it.


i think thats too tall for 26" wheels.. that is a 20" wheel ratio..


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

thats probly true fiddy, and that _is_ what i run on my 20. but i swear ive seen 26s w/ 25-9...


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

this has been covered more times than I can count my teeth... 
R1D3R, are you buildin' a bike soon or what? just pullin' man, but jeez....

and 25:9 on a 26'er would probably get you to exactly 164mph on a grade of -2.1 with a heart rate of 284bpm.... assumin' wind was comin' out yo' rear! haha...










28:12 on 24, moving to 25:11 this season...


----------



## cully (Jan 4, 2006)

yep, 25-9 would be insane on 26's
I was running 25-12 for a while
now Im running 30-14 (which is a little tall)


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

30-12


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

33:16


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

28:13 (24" wheels)


----------



## Sudden_Judgement (Sep 13, 2006)

Not to thread Highjack, but I just bought a geish with a 9. I run 24''s, what would be close to a 34 13 on 24''s with the 9 in the back, 23-25ish?


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Sudden_Judgement said:


> Not to thread Highjack, but I just bought a geish with a 9. I run 24''s, what would be close to a 34 13 on 24''s with the 9 in the back, 23-25ish?


first off, NICE score on the geisha, I want to pick one up... 
but! I really would have gone for the 11t driver they have as an option. 9t is too small for bigwheelers, basically just for 20'ers. you're going to be VERY hard pressed to find a bmx style sprocket less than 24t... and 24/9X24 is taller than shaqdiesel. not to mention, with super microscopic drive like that on a bigwheeler, it's going to cause some major chain/drivetrain wear, puttin' that kind of torque down on minimal teeth...


----------



## K4m1k4z3 (Jan 5, 2007)

Sudden_Judgement said:


> Not to thread Highjack, but I just bought a geish with a 9. I run 24''s, what would be close to a 34 13 on 24''s with the 9 in the back, 23-25ish?


9 tooth Cog for 24"? I'd put 21 in the front. (21/9)x24=56 That's an optimum.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

K4m1k4z3 said:


> 9 tooth Cog for 24"? I'd put 21 in the front. (21/9)x24=56 That's an optimum.


where are you going to get a 21t sprocket? MtB. granny rings don't even come that small as far as I know...

your drive train would look like this: q======o 
"q" being your front sprocket and crank, and "o" being your cog and === being the squished chain connecting the two...
Chain might not even clear the chainstays it'd be so close together, just be grindin' all accross'em...

Alright, I just remembered!!! I had it saved in my computer since it was just something intriguing and different...
Anyway, KHE bikes has a special flatland setup, where there is an extra hole drilling in all of their cranks for the Ninja. This hole is super close to the spindle hole (between normal), and the Ninja sprocket is a super super tiny 20t sprocket. here are some pics. But for riding dirt and street on that thing... I still have my doubts about drivetrain wear and too much torque... as well as chainstay clearance (check your frame). one reason you never see XC SS racers running anything smaller than 16t rear and mid-30 something front... 
here is the KHE hindenburg crank, notice the smaller little sprocket bolt hole. (I don't know why they didn't just make the sprocket 48 spline drive):








here is the Ninja 20t:








another view:









so, there's an option anyway... albeit, and EXPENSIVE one, since you have to buy the cranks as well, and KHE stuff is typically not very cheap.

would give you a total of around 53.3, so much easier than you are looking for, but better than 64.


----------



## cully (Jan 4, 2006)

the smallest chainring that fits on a normal bmx crank is the primo analog light (i think) it comes in a 23


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

cully said:


> the smallest chainring that fits on a normal bmx crank is the primo analog light (i think) it comes in a 23


Quamen Styles and Tree original as well, but sourcing one is another story...


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm one tooth short of a full grill... knocked one out back in the bmx racing days.

Oh... gears. I'm glad we've almost come to a consensus that 2:1 on 26s is for skirts and fairies. I'm at 30-13.


----------



## Chip Henderson (May 22, 2006)

30/12 on 24s with 177mm cranks. 

Chip


----------



## yules (Jul 7, 2006)

32:18 (For urban mostly).


----------



## ---->SWERVE76<---- (Jun 20, 2005)

26:11 on 24's 
34:15 on 26's


----------



## Sudden_Judgement (Sep 13, 2006)

BikeSATORI said:


> Alright, I just remembered!!! I had it saved in my computer since it was just something intriguing and different...
> Anyway, KHE bikes has a special flatland setup, where there is an extra hole drilling in all of their cranks for the Ninja. This hole is super close to the spindle hole (between normal), and the Ninja sprocket is a super super tiny 20t sprocket. here are some pics. But for riding dirt and street on that thing... I still have my doubts about drivetrain wear and too much torque... as well as chainstay clearance (check your frame). one reason you never see XC SS racers running anything smaller than 16t rear and mid-30 something front...
> here is the KHE hindenburg crank, notice the smaller little sprocket bolt hole. (I don't know why they didn't just make the sprocket 48 spline drive):
> 
> ...


Sweet!  Thank god my lucky A$$ lives in Germany for the semester, I can get KHE cheaper than in America, since its a German product. I should mention that I do have bmx style cranks and have a 9t freindly chainstay, I know its super small and am a bit worried about the wear and tear, but I am getting the KHE halflink chain specialy made for the Geisha's 9t. So I guess I'll try the smallest BMX sprocket I can find, then see if it's worth the extra cheese for the flatland crankset.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

20" = 38/13
26" = 36/16


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

Sudden_Judgement said:


> Not to thread Highjack, but I just bought a geish with a 9. I run 24''s, what would be close to a 34 13 on 24''s with the 9 in the back, 23-25ish?


look into a 22t animal lite sprocket, should work. or chop the 104 bolt spider off of some siants and run a 22 with a e13 4x64 22t trials bash if they still have em. nick soloninka from eastern 26 has this setup, i ride with him and ive ridden it, its good ratio, but him and i both like a harder ratio for the parks and djs and stuff. persoanlly i have 36:16 and its way to easy w/ 24s so im going 36:15. plurpimpin ran/runs that on 26's. my bro is gonna run a 25:12 i think on his deathmobile with 26s. buy a few cogs and see how it works and find the one you like


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

J-dogg said:


> my bro is gonna run a 25:12 i think on his deathmobile with 26s.


I'm going 26/12 this year.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

I ran 2:1 for a long time on my STP w/26" wheels. I've decided it's too light, and now run 2.27:1 (25/11) and it's sweet.


----------



## zaefod (Apr 8, 2005)

Some how I expected there to be more consistancy of responses. I just ordered a single speed kit (yes Coma you were right, doh!) so it looks like I'm going to be testing riding the bros bikes and counting teeth.


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

25/12 on the 26,, and will be 25/11 on the 24,, i may change it out to 26/11 or 25/10 later..


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

dang, i just read that edwin delarosa runs 22-8.


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

personally, and i see it applies for a lot of people on here, 2:1 sucks. i prefer about 2.5:1 or so or however it works out. bmxers run close to 3:1 on 20s. 2:1is good for xc, or 32:18.


----------



## 501 (Jan 27, 2007)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> 33:16


thats my set up also 33:16


----------



## literocola (Dec 18, 2006)

19/17 Trial, with Front FreeWheel set up, on 170 TryAll crank's

32/16 Urban, DJ. Big Earls, 175's


----------



## Axis (Mar 11, 2004)

For the last 6 months I ran 26x12 on my 24" DOC. I progressed tot he point at RaysMTB that is was too low. Just switched to 28x12. It is alot better but still just a tab too low with 24" wheels. I would go 30x12 except with 28x12 it barely clips the coping on nearvert drop ins becase my DJ1 fork is lowered to 45mm travel.

It's good enough though.


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

Axis said:


> I would go 30x12 except with 28x12 it barely clips the coping on nearvert drop ins becase my DJ1 fork is lowered to 45mm travel.


How are you dropping in that it barely clips?


----------



## Axis (Mar 11, 2004)

ihatemybike said:


> How are you dropping in that it barely clips?


Rolling in with a slight bunny hop pushing the front down hard and lifting the back. Keep in mind my fork is lowered to 45mm I am riding 24's and I am dropping in at a square vert edge.


----------



## sandyP1 (Jun 20, 2006)

i just changed to 34:14. i haven't got the 14 on yet tho. so currently its 34:16, which is pretty sweet so far, but my rear axle is at the very front of my dropouts.


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

Sounds like you are heading straight off the deck. I angle in and miss the 44T sprocket on my daughters bike.


----------

